# FMH Hostels



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hii
i have taken admission in fmh
now problem is hostels
i have been to kips lahore hostels before and i can say is ewww cant live a day like that again

so some one if has seen girls hostel of mam azra naheed or any good ones at walking distance lemme know

- - - Updated - - -

Any one?


----------



## Naila Imtiaz (Oct 24, 2013)

Actually I am not answering your question ........!!! Want to ask u that when you got admission ? what was your aggregate ?........actually I am waiting for call from FMH.....so just want to get some information.
PLEASE REPLY ME


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

It was 79-ish bds. I got a call on 11th pre merit list submitted my dues before 3 o clock


----------



## Dr.Pervez Imtiaz (Sep 14, 2015)

*Girls Hostel For Fatima Memorial College Available Bang Opposite Fatima Memorial College!!!*

Hi All,

Girls hostel for fatima memorial hospital and medical college available with the following features...*Call Dr.Pervez Imtiaz Khan (0300-8483468) for more details*

Opposite fatima memorial hospital (*681-Shadman Colony*, you can actually see FMH from the window)

Clean, peaceful and hygienic environment

Supervised by senior medical professional

24/7 security available

24 hrs energy backup

Clean filtered water

Spacious rooms

Attached baths

Electric fan in all rooms

Fully furnished rooms

Wi-Fi facility available

Hygienic kitchen available

Reasonable rent

For more information, please contact *Dr.Pervez Imtiaz Khan (Project Director IRMNCH) (0300-8483468)*


----------

